

IE removed from spoon.net - mawaldne
http://spoon.net/browsers/#IE

======
wccrawford
Are they trying to make IE obsolete?

I know this is probably a move by the lawyers, and the browser-promotion folks
probably don't even know about it yet, but seriously... If you want to promote
your (free!) browser, you have to make life easy for developers.

~~~
lenni
They are trying to force people who develop websites for IE (which applies to
95%) to buy a copy of windows.

~~~
nym
You can get evaluation copies of windows to run IE in for debugging free from
Microsoft. My big complaint is that I don't want to run a VM for every
browser.

It appears as if the IE exe's made by Xenocode still work. I don't have a link
for them, I'm not sure if they're hosted anywhere still.

~~~
brehaut
[http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyId=...](http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyId=21EABB90-958F-4B64-B5F1-73D0A413C8EF&displaylang=en)

You may also want to check out
[http://shapeshed.com/journal/testing_with_ie6_ie7_and_ie8_on...](http://shapeshed.com/journal/testing_with_ie6_ie7_and_ie8_on_virtualbox/)
if you wish to use virtualbox rather than paying for virtual PC

------
mawaldne
Thanks Microsoft. This was a great service and really helped cross browser
testing for IE.

------
dstein
What's really nice about web development (especially mobile) these days is
we're quickly reaching a threshold where dropping all support for IE is
becoming a very real possibility.

Anything Microsoft does to accelerate their own obsolescence should be
encouraged.

------
Encosia
When I heard this news, I assumed it was related to something like the
licensing agreements Microsoft has with third parties, rather than their
simply being spitefully "evil". If they licensed H.264, for example, surely
that license would stipulate boundaries to avoid every browser using the "IE
video plugin" to render H.264 and circumvent the patent.

------
babyboy808
Wow, What a move by MS, Well bloody done :|

------
mattmanser
Duplicate:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1905967>

~~~
mawaldne
My bad.

